# How big should my door be???



## dardal (Jun 3, 2013)

I am getting 4 Nigerian Dwarf goats. 2 does and 1 of the does has 2 kids almost 1 month old. We built an inside pen in our large farrowing house and we built an outside pen. We want to keep the sliding front door as the people entry so we need to make an opening in the east side of the building that will allow the goats access to both inside and outside pens. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what the dimensions should be for this opening?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The first thoughts that came to my mind are, if you only want it for the goats to go in and out, a small one would work. If you want to be able to get a piece of equipment in there to clean the bedding out now and then, it would need to be large enough accomodate whatever machine (wheel barrow or small dozer of sorts) you will be using.


----------



## dardal (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a door on the south side of the shed that is big enough to accommodate moving equipment, supplies, wheelbarrow's and even a skid steer if necessary. I just need the size and width of an opening just for the goats. I think it needs to be bigger than what my husband thinks. I know we don't want it overly large especially during the winter months but I certainly want it big enough for them to fit through.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I would just put a regular people size door in. Or I would find the door first and cut to fit. I would say minimum 36" wide and 40 inches tall.  But you may want to use it too so I would go with just a regular door


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would put in a people door, too.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

A man sized door is preferable by far, you will want to go through without having to walk around. 
That said, my near-full grown lamancha does go through the chicken pop hole door all the time! It's 12x10.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

SJSFarm said:


> A man sized door is preferable by far, you will want to go through without having to walk around.
> That said, my near-full grown lamancha does go through the chicken pop hole door all the time! It's 12x10.



LOL!! I would love to see a picture of that!!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I would think you'd want access also.....maybe a narrower dutch type door, so you could leave the top closed in winter. 

Not sure if you're going to build this door or purchase it, if you're going to build you could configure it at any dimensions you'd like.

You could put a regular 'man' door in and set a large dog door into it for goat access. That might work great if you can get a goat to go thru a flapped dog door.

Just some ideas.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We are doing this exact thing in the new buck barn we are building. There will be a 4-foot wide sliding door on one side so I will have plenty of room when I need to clean it out. The back side will have a little goat access door which I hope to leave open all the time during the nice months. It will probably be close to 3 feet wide and 3 1/2-4 feet high. Mine are Lamanchas, though, so they are taller than yours. I also have a man door that goes to the feed/hay storage area so I don't have to go into the pasture to get in there...the building is right on the fence line. That's how we have our chicken coop set up also and it works very well.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

What about dutch door set-up?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, the former owners of my house put a doggy door on the side of the garage for their little bichon frise dogs....I didn't think my dog much less my fat little goats could fit through it so didn't bother blocking it off.

Imagine my surprise when I went out to milk one morning and Cocoa was already on the milkstand in the garage.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the OP, since they have adequate (shut-able) doors for people and equipment, simply want a door or opening that they can leave open without letting any my wind/rain/snow in than necessary. From what I have seen something 20" wide and 30" tall would be adequate. I would suggest that when cutting the opening, you might consider that you may be getting larger goats in the future, and plan with that possibility in mind.

If I am incorrect in my assumption of the OP's original question, I apologize for sticking my nose in.


----------



## dardal (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of the replies. I am going with a 24x30 door that will allow the goats access between indoor pens and the outdoor pens. Last thing to do before the goats come! Can't wait!


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally remembered to measure our door - it's 16 wide by 27 tall and we used to have nubians that even when pregnant could fit through it.


----------

